# Siamese male mewing



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Im wondering if you could help me with a question that's been on my mind the last week or so. I'm very hesitant to ask it, as The other thread around the topic seem to go off in a bit of a tangent. 

Anyway My 6 month old male has taken to becoming very very vocal late at night. He roams around the house mewing, like he's in distress. It's not a loud noise but it makes me go looking to see if he's ok! He then dives at my legs and weaves in and out purring up a storm. 

I know female cats around this age become vocal, but do the males too? It's not all the time just late at night. He has the normal siamese wail during the day like my other two. 

He's still entire and will be for a little while longer. I thought perhaps he is mewing for the ladies?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes it's normal for entire boys, he's letting any girls know he's there


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I agree with SC, it's his courting call! He probably hopes if he purrs enough you will let him go out to find a female to get fruity with.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ah his courting call! Thanks ladies. Do they have seasons like the females then too? Very interesting 

He shows no interest in the outside world just yet!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My experience is once they get interested they are interested all the time!  Maybe at certain times of day/night more than others. 

He probably hasn't made the connection yet between the outside world and the stirrings he is feeling. Let's hope it stays that way until he is snipped.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

None of my cats (male and female) show interest in the outside world, entire cats being impossible to keep in really isn't true.

My boy isn't interested all the time, only when a girl is calling. Lots of boys are like that, and lots aren't. You'll just have to wait and see if he settles down.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe the interest in the outside depends on if there is the delicious fragrance of calling female wafting in, and/or the sound of her. Here in the UK there are not so many places where that won't be happening.

Remind me why he is still unneutered, as the other thing which will be happening is urine starting to smell vile and spraying.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

To be fair, I live in an area where there are a few cat hoarders, so loads of un-neutered males and females running around. Even when the boys sprayed up my screen door in response to my girls' calling, they didn't go mad to get out. Sure, they would come for a nosey at the back door, but that's perfectly normal for them. Similarly, my entire boy does ask to go into his run in the morning, but again, the tenacity with which he insists is no different depending on when girls are calling or when they aren't, and he doesn't shout at them when he's in the garden. However, he will roar his little head off to my own girls when they're calling.

MM, the roaring at night is perfectly normal for an entire, and given his age, is only likely to get worse. This is the time where I would now add lots of big litter trays around the place. I gave Mr T a couple of huge ones which are nice and high and big. I was and am also very careful about bringing anything into the house that might smell of other cats, so shoes etc are left in the porch where he can't get at them. He's never sprayed or peed inappropriately in my house at all, no matter the provocation. At the minute, one of my girls is screaming her head off and trying to dig through a door to get at him, and he's still not moved to spray. I encouraged him initially to look for the trays when he started roaring, and now you can see when he comes in and feels the need to claim his territory, he will come in, roar and howl a bit, then head straight for his tray to do a wee and a spray in there. He gets oodles of praise for peeing in the right place, then comes out and goes hunting for his laydees. So far it's saved my house, and means he still gets to come in in the evenings for family time. Even when he travels with me to hotels, he never wees inappropriately. I always make sure he's the first out of the carrier if there are multiple cats with me, and that his food, water and tray are already down. Then we play the exploring game where he runs around like a loony exploring everything. I encourage him to rub his face and body on things so he can leave his scent without the need to spray.

All whacko ideas, but they may save your house if you implement them now when he's just realising what hormones are, rather than waiting until he starts. I prevented the problem rather than fixing it. Who knows. Perhaps I'm lucky and he wouldn't have sprayed anyway, but I did all this just in case.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your advice and sharing your experiences of keeping entire males. I've got nice deep trays and feliway plugged in. I will now be extra careful around my friends queens when they are in season as I don't want to bring any ladies fragrance into the house, as Carly mentioned. 

OR, just to jog your memory Rupert will hopefully father a litter of kittens and then retire as a happy Neuter like all the many ex stud boys out there. He's on the active and I won't get anything out of it but to be a part of my friends breeding program. That in itself is very special knowing my little guys genes will hopefully be in any future litters her cats have and his name on pedigrees 

The sound he makes is one where he has a closed mouth and sort of mumbles a sound. He does it for about 5 mins and then settles for the night.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and sharing your experiences of keeping entire males. I've got nice deep trays and feliway plugged in. I will now be extra careful around my friends queens when they are in season as I don't want to bring any ladies fragrance into the house, as Carly mentioned.
> 
> OR, just to jog your memory Rupert will hopefully father a litter of kittens and then retire as a happy Neuter like all the many ex stud boys out there. He's on the active and I won't get anything out of it but to be a part of my friends breeding program. That in itself is very special knowing my little guys genes will hopefully be in any future litters her cats have and his name on pedigrees
> 
> The sound he makes is one where he has a closed mouth and sort of mumbles a sound. He does it for about 5 mins and then settles for the night.


Has he got a girlie friend lined up? :biggrin:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, that sound is normal too. I wouldn't worry about it. Feliway did nothing for mine and PetRemedy just makes him more frisky! If you're cuddling queens in season, completely change clothes and wash hands before handling your little lad at all.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

gorgeous said:


> Has he got a girlie friend lined up? :biggrin:


Yes , a huge older woman! He will have to grow a bit or she will eat him :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Yeah, that sound is normal too. I wouldn't worry about it. Feliway did nothing for mine and PetRemedy just makes him more frisky! If you're cuddling queens in season, completely change clothes and wash hands before handling your little lad at all.


I will stay away from pet remedy!! ( freaked out face) 

Thanks carly


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I think boys either spray or they don't, types of trays don't seem to matter for the boys that I know who spray.
Mine doesn't and he just has a normal tray, which is shared with his neuter friends. But I suppose anything is worth a try.

I'd see if he'll mate now, rather than waiting, then he can retire before spraying begins.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> Yes , a huge older woman! He will have to grow a bit or she will eat him :lol:


Bless him :001_wub: Gracie says she's ready now


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow Rupert has the ladies queuing up for him...lol.woo woo!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Was going to say the same as SC. If his girlfriend is experienced, then it'd be good to start them trying now if your friend is up for it. Then he can be snipped before hormones reach their peak!

SC, I reckon you're probably right re trays. I'd just rather be safe than sorry, but to be fair, when we go to hotels we just have a normal tray which he happily shares with entires and neuters alike without issues.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> SC, I reckon you're probably right re trays. I'd just rather be safe than sorry, but to be fair, when we go to hotels we just have a normal tray which he happily shares with entires and neuters alike without issues.


Whatever works Carly  if your system is working then why mess with it, and maybe it will help MM if needed.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'll see what my friend says when I next see her.


----------



## BandB (Apr 4, 2014)

My boy is one and was neutered at five months. He goes into the lounge every night and mieows up to 10 times then that's that. I often wonder why he does it. His 'sister' lives with us too and they adore each other, literally!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I will stay away from pet remedy!! ( freaked out face)
> 
> Thanks carly


Hi, just curious about your remark about pet remedy, I have just bought the small size to try, even though I didn't spray it the cats ran away 
Bought it for a very nervous cat I have here, not mine hes for rehoming, but wont go near my cats,[or I would keep him] but they just look as he charges past, they don't bother him


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

How long does your friend want to wait until the planned mating MM? 

carly....very interesting (as always ) to hear your strategy with Mr T.
I have had a real problem with Monty peeing/spraying in the house and ONE of the things I have done is to 'spot' when he is primed to do it, and direct him towards a tray...giving lots of praise once he has done his business in there rather than against one of the radiators (or even worse, into a plug socket )


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> How long does your friend want to wait until the planned mating MM?
> 
> carly....very interesting (as always ) to hear your strategy with Mr T.
> I have had a real problem with Monty peeing/spraying in the house and ONE of the things I have done is to 'spot' when he is primed to do it, and direct him towards a tray...giving lots of praise once he has done his business in there rather than against one of the radiators (or even worse, into a plug socket )


Just waiting for him to be a man :lol: apart from the odd mumbling at night he still thinks himself as a kitten and much more worried about where he put his toy rat. Also waiting for his lady friend to call to him!

I went to see my breeder friend the other day and completely forgot to change my clothes after stroking and playing with his sister who is calling for England! I held my breath for a few days.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Hi, just curious about your remark about pet remedy, I have just bought the small size to try, even though I didn't spray it the cats ran away
> Bought it for a very nervous cat I have here, not mine hes for rehoming, but wont go near my cats,[or I would keep him] but they just look as he charges past, they don't bother him


Ive not tried it. My remark was because Carly said it made her boy more frisky!


----------

